# Symphonys like " Beethoven - Pastoral Symphony No 6 "



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

im looking for Symphonys like Beethoven Pastoral No.6


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Best wishes, and good luck! I know of none such. Here's what Sir George Grove wrote in 1896:

"...it is impossible not to feel deep gratitude to this great composer for the complete and unalloyed pleasure which he here puts within our reach. Gratitude, and also astonishment... What boldness, what breadth, what beauty! What a cheerful, genial, beneficent view over the whole realm of Nature and man... To hear it is like contemplating, not a work of art, or man's device, but a mountain, or forest, or other immense product of Nature -- at once so complex and so simple; the whole so great and overpowering; the parts so minute, so lovely, and so consistent; and the effect so inspiring, so beneficial, and so elevating."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

You may find some recommendations at this thread (LINK).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Good catch Florestan! Maybe I give up too easily.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Good catch Florestan! Maybe I give up too easily.


Either way I like your quote. I was thinking that I never browsed that other thread because I felt so strongly in appreciation of the Sixth that there was no desire to find anything similar. I search for threads I recall by typing talkclassical.com into google along with some key words.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The pastoral is one of a kind, unique. *It proves a great composer deliberately tried to evoke your emotions*, the listener, in this case with the moods of the countryside. This shows great composers do try to write great music to canvass the human emotions, and the greatest works do it best.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Edward G. Robinson liked it - remember?


----------



## Faell (Jan 5, 2013)

If you search something with the pastoral feature, I can't name another symphony directly, but when one comes in my mind I certainly will announce it here! But if you don't search especially for the "pastoral features" I can name more easily other symphonies that have some similar ideas. In one way Beethoven's VI certainly show some features of programme music. Other composers _after_ Beethoven do that too, e.g. Hector Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_, _Hector en Italie_, Liszt's _Dante Symphony_, etc.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Beethoven work, but slightly updated - try Nielsen´s 6th


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Sadly, I have to agree with the above comments about this miraculous symphonic achievement being a one of a kind. I can recommend a few that are Beethoven (likely Pastoral) inspired to some degree, but they will only be distant relatives, if you will.







- Mendelssohn Symphony #4 (even 3 perhaps... in places)







- Vaughan Williams "Pastoral" Symphony (Sir Adrian Boult & The London Philharmonic is recommended)







- Mahler Symphony #4







- Grieg Peer Gynt







- Schubert Symphony #5 (This version is my favorite)

These are only soft comparisons I'm afraid, but there are definitely similar flavors at times. No thunder storm tho (Beethoven was the only true God of Thunder)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Try the third movement of Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Try Glazunov's Seventh Symphony (first movement in particular) or Hugo Alfven's Third.


----------



## Bgarri57 (May 31, 2015)

Sibelius' Symphony No. 5. It's the pastoral symphony for Finland.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dvorak's 8th is similarly evocative to me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Why not try Liszt's transcription of that wonderful symphony... the version played by Glenn Gould?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd go for early Dvorak - maybe 3rd, 5th symphonies. Also, Sibelius 3rd has a wonderful, pastoral feeling.


----------

